# Sono un babbo helpppp imac!!

## Phemt

 :Sad:   :Sad: 

ragazzi sono disperato!

Mio padre ha incasinato il suo imac così ho proposto di installargli gentoo.

Trovatomi davanti a mac-fdisk  però, dopo innumerevoli tentativi mi sono detto: hei, perchè non usare il partizionatore di mandrake 9.1rc1 per power pc?

Bene....solo che su mac il cofanetto dei cd si apre dalla tastiera una volta avviato mac OSX....che non c'è più!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Sad: 

Non c'è una combinazione per farlo aprire al boot?

Quello mi apre in due se per domani non ha qualcosa di utilizzabile e purtroppo io di imac so ben poco  :Question: 

----------

## bsolar

Dai un occhiata qui magari trovi qualcosa di utile  :Wink: 

 *ChrisP wrote:*   

> Mining tools might help...

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Phemt

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Dai un occhiata qui magari trovi qualcosa di utile 
> 
>  *ChrisP wrote:*   Mining tools might help... 
> 
> 

 

ommygod ti devo la vita!   :Wink: 

grazie mille  :Smile: 

ps: certo che se anche quei geniacci mettevano un bottoncino di fianco allo sportello -_-

mah

----------

## bsolar

 *Phemt wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*   Dai un occhiata qui magari trovi qualcosa di utile 
> 
>  *ChrisP wrote:*   Mining tools might help... 
> 
>  
> ...

 

I mac sono strani... ad.es. quello strano mouse a forma di rotula non mi ha mai convinto...  :Razz: 

----------

## blaze_

grande, me lo son chiesto anche io ultimamente come si facesse ad aprire il drive in caso di "emergenza" :)

certo che pero' un tastino non rovinava l'estetica eh :)

----------

